# May 2019 Photo of the Month



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is "lovely mares". So you can participate with a photo of a (/your beloved :wink mare.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After the entry deadline of May 18 2019, the thread will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting.

Have fun!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

"Lovely mares" :rofl: #MorganMaresInVT


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

My boyfriend's mare (left) & mine (right). I have the weird, silly mare. :lol: LOL. Her pose describes her personality perfectly.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Here's a "hero shot" of our little mare, Skippy. I was down hill from her. She was still living on the picket line then.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

My two mares ... the Spicy Redhead and the Bubbly Blonde, LOL ...


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up! No new entries! Please vote!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Aww, that was a hard one to pick!


----------

